# Bridget Carlson Seminar



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

My personal opinion is that if you want a working stop, go for it! I think that it's better to watch a new person working during a seminar. It's more of a blank slate for the instructor  All you have to do is listen and do your best. Nobody is going to be judging you. They will be impressed that you have enough confidence to get up there. And you will also get a ton out of it! No need to worry about saving stops of others. So yeah, go for it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you should go for it!! If there are no minimum requirements listed for the seminar, most definitely you should go and work your dog if that is how you learn best!

Actually it sounds ideal.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

She is coming to our club later in the year, and I am also considering a working spot...although I've never done it before either...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have found that the working spots at most seminars are much more suited for people relatively new to the sport, or that need more ideas ect. It does depend on the level of the rest of the participants though. I would say(from what you have said previously) you would be at the right level for a working spot at one of Bridget's seminars. You would be able to understand what she is explaining, but be learning lots of new things. I sat on the sidelines with my last working spot, but there were lots of people that were learning lots of new things with their working spots.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a good mix of working and sitting. She is also VERY good at working at the level of the teams. I would say grab a working spot, and take LOTS of notes, mental and written, she is fantastic, you won't be sorry.


----------

